# Sentra Series III



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

My Buddy's Nissan Sentra (Philippine version - Series III)...


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice looking car, but whats a series III? Do you mean 1999+ Sentra?? 
Also what the hell happened to your gas tank door??


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> *Nice looking car, but whats a series III? Do you mean 1999+ Sentra??
> *


*
my guess is that its a 95-97.




UNISH25 said:



Also what the hell happened to your gas tank door??

Click to expand...

*LOL, for real, man... the chrome racing billet bullit gas 350z mod is sorta out of place...


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

It's the Philippine version of the B14... The Gas Tank door is a metal plate which was screwed on the door itself. It has a GT-R logo on it with a carbon fiber background.


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

Quepias said:


> *It's the Philippine version of the B14... The Gas Tank door is a metal plate which was screwed on the door itself. It has a GT-R logo on it with a carbon fiber background. *


oh. well i still say get rid of it


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the Sunny Bumper and the folding mirrors.

Seth


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

In the Philippines: B12=Series 1
B13=Series 2, ABS
B14=Series 3, Super Touring
Late Model B14=GTS, Exalta STA

By the way,nice ride.I like the rims


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

What? you guys have the GTS?!?!?!?! AS IN:








YOU LUCKY FUCKER.

Anyway, I like the car except for the Gas cap. That gas cap is a no no.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Quepias,

can your buddy get parts for the GTS like the front bumper with fog light assembly?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

and mirrors, and wheels, and grille and sides, and rear (whatever that looks like)


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

nice car ... that's a nissan i've never seen before  we don't see those kind of cars in Europe 

btw, love the sign: no parking


----------

